# 0x00000015 stop error message?



## Jamin43

I wasn't quite sure where to post this message - as I'm not sure where it belongs. 

Today, my Printer hasn't been scanning documents via my MFC 7420 printer.  It works fine to print - and the scanner works fine for copying - but I'm having troubles scanning it to my PC.  
* I tried scan button and it never connects to my PC
* I then tried scanning via the software on my PC - and I got one scan to work - and then the next scan gave me an error message.  



> Operation could not be completed ( error 0x00000015 ).  This device is not ready?



Does anybody know where I should be looking to resolve this issue?  I'm wondering if it wasn't caused by a recent Windows 7 RC update since it just came out of the blue.

One other thing - Earlier today - while I first noticed this problem - I rebooted my PC to try and fix it.  When the PC was restartign - I got to the Sign in menu for Windows - and then I got stuck in the perpetual loading symbol.  After repeating this experiecne twice - I safe mode started - reset to the last restore point - and was able to log in again fine.   I've updated Windows to most current since then ( 7 updates )

Thanks


----------



## Jamin43

I also wanted to add one more piece of additional info I've noticed today - that is also new. 

I'm getting a message that periodically pops up that says jucheck.exe wants to make changes to your PC - do you want to allow it.  I've seen the message box 3 times today - and al 3 times I've clicked no. 

It's not showing up in any of my Virus scans AVG - Malawarebytes - or spybot - and I'm not finding the file on my PC when I type it on the search function - but I have seen it 3 times popping up on my PC today.

Any thoughts on this one?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

That file belongs to the java software. It's purpose is to check for java updates.  It's not needed if you update manually.


----------



## Jamin43

johnb35 said:


> That file belongs to the java software. It's purpose is to check for java updates.  It's not needed if you update manually.



Cool,

I update manually.  I don't trust updates that I didn't ask for on my PC.


----------

